# Elijah Wood to play Iggy Pop in biopic movie



## Perpetual Man (Apr 24, 2008)

Just heard this on the radio as I passed it this morning


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 24, 2008)

Am trying and failing to imagine the transition from one to the other, though Elijah does have unnerving eyes.


----------



## Pyan (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd go for Andy Serkis+CGI, personally....


----------



## Tillane (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd go for Iggy himself with some retro-ageing CGI. (But not much - how many 60-year-olds have a six-pack like that?  How many 20/30-year-olds, for that matter?)


----------



## The Ace (Apr 25, 2008)

And the oscar for hopeless miscasting goes to .........


----------



## UltraCulture (May 24, 2008)

To Quote Paul Calf.

"I'd Rather see Dave Lee Travis play Macbeth."

That's as daft as casting Bruce Willis as Murray Walker.


----------



## BookStop (May 24, 2008)

Aw, now. We should give Elijah the benefit of the doubt. He's usually a realiable actor. Remember when Tom Cruise was cast as the vampire Lestat? Everyone said the same thing about the casting being monumentally wrong, but that is the one time I've seen ol' Tom do serious acting.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh i reckon he could become a great actor but why the bloody hell does he want to play that muppet?


----------



## TK-421 (Jun 11, 2008)

Elijah does have some incredible talent and promise as an actor. He was very good in Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind as was the entire cast in such a brilliant movie.

I hope he is able to pull it off, myself.


----------



## Fried Egg (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone seen Elijah in "Sin City"? Now _that_ was different...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jun 24, 2008)

I believe Wood is capable of doing this actually.


----------



## Reiver (Jun 27, 2008)

Nope, just can't picture it myself! Elijah is a good actor and he was really creepy in Sin City but .... nope, can't see him as Iggy!


----------



## Tansy (Jun 27, 2008)

I think he is up to the challenge acting wise but as above can't see how they are going to make it convincing


----------

